

Alleged Google Nexus 5 Image Leaked Online - oms1005
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/03/18/alleged-google-nexus-5-image-leaked-online

======
jsnell
Worthless link-bait. Is this "leak" in any way believable? Come on, the source
is an "anonymous source claiming to work for Google"? No reputable publication
would publish something based on that. And the specs are just totally random.
(A TV tuner in a Google device? How does that make any sense? LG switching to
OLEDs on phones?).

~~~
duskwuff
The TV tuner is the part that rings the falsest (and the weirdest) to me.

First: I'm not sure it's even _possible_ to get reasonable TV reception with a
handheld device, and doubly so for two separate standards (ATSC and DVB-T).
Receiving a clear ATSC signal is hard enough with a reasonably sized antenna;
with a tiny patch antenna in a phone, you'd have a very hard time picking up a
clear signal, especially inside buildings or vehicles, which is where I'd
expect a feature like this to get the most use.

Second: The terminology is wrong. The mobile / handheld variants of ATSC and
DVB-T are called ATSC-M/H and DVB-H, respectively. That being said, neither of
these are in widespread use, so I'm not sure it'd make sense to implement them
either.

Finally: Google has not shown any interest in getting involved in OTA
television. Adding support for it in their phone would, if anything, undermine
some of their other ongoing efforts, like having TV shows available in Google
Play, and other video content on YouTube. I've never seen any other mobile
phone with this feature, and I see no reason why Google would be the first.

------
nagrom
Can you buy an N4 simply yet? :-) I hope that they have sorted out the supply
chain and web store before launching a new device.

The specs on that thing look insane for a $300 price point; a handheld device
now has more power than a laptop for double the price 4 years previously. I
wonder how that power and screen can translate to battery life...

I'd also love to see a waterproof Nexus. As far as I know, only Sony makes a
waterproof high-end phone. I have an Experia Go after my GN died in a
rainstorm...I'd love to have another Nexus device, but I'd want one that could
live in my pockets during an unexpected downpour.

~~~
ramidarigaz
> Can you buy an N4 simply yet?

Yep :) <https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb>

~~~
Father
Nope <http://i.imgur.com/JndIYjW.png>

------
kalmar
> The LG Nexus 5 device features a _5.2_-inch OLED display at 1080p
> resolution.

I hope that's a typo.

~~~
wmf
It's not. 5 inches is now considered a "small" Android phone.

~~~
ok_craig
? 5" is still considered relatively large. There are a number of 5" phones,
but the vast majority are smaller.

------
mvkel
If that's internal marketing material, I love that they choose to show a
presumed gang member pointing a gun.

I'm really surprised nobody's pointed out how male-targeted the big Android
players are. Verizon with their red everything Droid robots and aggressive
marketing language.

Android stuff feels more high-RPM than high-fashion.

~~~
lftl
The S4 launch, as horribly cheesy as it was, definitely broke this mold. They
spent about 20 minutes showing off features with a group of 6 actresses
playing out a bacholerette party, and 5 minutes with some 8 year old tap
dancing. It was about un-high RPM as I can imagine.

~~~
Splendor
But Samsung did have a Mini Cooper on stage. I can't say how being laid on its
side affected its RPMs though.

------
padmanabhan01
What's the deal with headlines these days that any information about even not
so popular products that no one cares about are also called 'leaked'? As if
all companies care so much about secrecy and as if the whole world is waiting
with bated breath just to have a glance of these images?

------
clicks

        The rear camera of the LG Nexus 5 is supposedly a 16MP 
        OmniVision capable of recording 4K video at 30 frames-
        per-second, or 1080p video at 60FPS
    

Well isn't that impressive. This reminds of videos comparing iPhone4S's camera
with top-of-the-line cameras like the Canon 5d Mark ii:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIaa8IM-Auo>

My question is: why aren't these uber-powerful camera phones driving down the
costs of high-end dedicated cameras, when they are in fact in some cases
competing with them head-to-head?

~~~
AndrewDucker
Because you will get much better images out of a larger sensor, which can take
in a lot more light than the tiny sensors you get on phones.

Also, a phone isn't thick enough to allow for a physical zoom.

